# Ein Pfeil mit Java 3D



## vinzsanity (5. Jun 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich brauche mal Hilfe in Java 3 D

Kennt sich jemand super aus?
Ich muß 1 Pfeil in Java 3D entwerfen habe aber kein Plan von Java 3D.
hier ist die genauere Beschreibung von dem was ich machen soll:

Erstellen Sie den Pfeil mit den Primitive-Klassen (z.B. Cylinder und Cone) mit Java3D, verwenden Sie die unterschiedlichen Attribute und vergleichen Sie den Aufwand mit Java2!Testen Sie auch verschiedene Shading Models mit Hilfe der ColoringAttributes.


Erzeugen Sie eine eigene Geometrie mit der Klasse QuadArray in Java3D für den Pfeil.


1000 Dank im voraus!

vinzi


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Jun 2005)

Beschäftige dich erstmal mit  Java 3D, das mit dem Pfeil kommt das ganzvon allein.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

Das mache ich doch schon seit einiger Zeit aber ich muß die Aufgabe für morgen abend erledigt haben!

Gruß


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Jun 2005)

Ok , wenn du du dich schon etwas auskennst sollte es ja kein Problem sein 3 Cylinder zu zeichnen.
Wo hapert es denn genau?


----------



## Oxygenic (6. Jun 2005)

Postest du eigentlich in jedem Board das Gleiche um dir deine Hausaufgaben machen zu lassen?


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jun 2005)

Grr, Hausaufgaben machen lassen wollen und Grossposten.
Verschoben und Geschlossen.


----------

